# Lloyds bank not stamping bank statements



## Sobs (Dec 1, 2015)

I am having a major issue with Lloyds, I have ordered bank statements and still waiting to receive them however, I have been trying to print Novembers statement by going into the branch but they keep saying that they are not allowed to stamp the statements as it says on the printed statement that it was printed in the branch with a date and time given. My solicitor stated that they will not accept it and it needs to be stamped, I have tried and tried to get it stamped or to get a supporting letter to say it is authentic but they are even refusing to do it. 

I really don't know what to do.. I have ordered them but it wont be the November statement as it has not yet been issued. Will this cause any problems?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Try another branch.


----------



## Sobs (Dec 1, 2015)

I have tried 2 branches and they all keep saying that Lloyds are no longer allowed to stamp statements.


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

I can confirm this is the case - Lloyds will no longer stamp documents in branch.

My advice and what I did:

request duplicate statements via the branch or from online banking. These are £5 for any number of pages. This are accepted as originals.
Ask the branch to print out the statements for you. These print-outs indicate the branch at which they were printed, which is now Lloyd's preference to stamping. You may have to push to get these printed but they can do it. If you use this method, note in your application that Lloyds no longer stamps statements.

I should note, these bank statements were used as proof of our relationship by way of demonstrating an active joint account, and not used for our financial requirement.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Chic geek is right- duplicate statements that get posted out to YOUR house, for whatever period of time you prefer for eg- 1st Jan 2015 to 1st September 2015, are considered original and legal.

That is your best option. Those statements usually have 'Duplicate' watermarked across them but don't panic, if they have been issued by the bank and sent straight to your house, they are legally originals.

Good luck!


----------



## fran8902003 (Aug 7, 2015)

I will advise in my opinion to request date stamp because i have the same issue with natwest bank and when i went and told them my application was decline due to the originality of the bank statement, they offered to date stamp it.


----------

